# Expensive, but ****!!!!



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

i agree that is the best body kit i have seen..except for that hideous front plate bracket due to FLA doesnt require front plates


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I sent them a message on if the could do a better deal haha

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That is amazing, but the price is due to shipping and all. (it's in asia) Good thing it'll have traveled over here by the time I have the money for a bodykit, lol. And the price will have gone down, too...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

What we NEED to do is get a group buy on THIS!

Buy cruze/lacetti CARBON FIGBER diffuser, new style diffuser of cruze, outstanding cruze rear bumper, gigi168 AUTO design!Chevy Holden Cruze Rear Bumper Real-carbon fiber type Diffuser spoiler/decoration/trim/bumper protector at Aliexpress.com

EDIT: take that back, they'll only do $4 off for more than 3 pieces ordered. $345.99 for 4-7 pieces ordered... I want, though. This is next before I finish my exhaust!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Im down boats

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

The front looks very AMG, melikes...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH- Read the edit, lol.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I did its still good looking 

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

If we start buying stuff from them they will go down we might ask a vendor on here to try and get deals goin on

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Do I hear a call to arms for Insane Speed Motorsports? lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh yes thats who I would want to do it haha

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll talk to Steve, lol.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I also wanna find out where to find a hood like this!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ditto on the hood Boats, and I'm in on the diffuser/splitter, just give me a day to figure out when I could have enough money sitting away for it.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Just found out that ISM has a source on the hood, I'm hoping he can set up a group buy on them, but he'll need at least ten of us for a group buy...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

A little too much for me, but thats nice !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sexy hood, imo better then the pred. Ram hood . If you find out any info othis let me know haha. Thanks bro 




boats4life said:


> I also wanna find out where to find a hood like this!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Sexy hood, imo better then the pred. Ram hood . If you find out any info othis let me know haha. Thanks bro





boats4life said:


> Just found out that ISM has a source on the hood, I'm hoping he can set up a group buy on them, but he'll need at least ten of us for a group buy...



You'll know whenever I know.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I think ists hideous personally. Way to much going on. I still think the RS bodykit looks best here in NA and the SRI-V bodykit looks best overseas. The SRI-V bodykit looks best IMO.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Memphis said:


> I think ists hideous personally. Way to much going on. I still think the RS bodykit looks best here in NA and the SRI-V bodykit looks best overseas. The SRI-V bodykit looks best IMO.



I agree there was someone from "downunder" had a pic of his 2012 SRI-V Cruze with the 20 in wheels. Sweet!!!!!!


We are all dreamers that stuff would come here!


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Kit looks good, but it's still 1.4 turbo. All show and will never be go.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> You'll know whenever I know.


Count me in for the group hood buy as well if we ever set one up boats.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Im down on the hood boats depending on how much he can get it

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

does it come with either the V12 or Corvette badging?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha, with the vette emblems! Im going to do a custom front lip for my rs bumper, hopefully everything works out!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I like the photos of their working conditions. At least you know they're hand made...


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah there not too bad , just to much going on for my likes. If the hood is reasonable count me in boats.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The onu problem would be water with your intake being there if you have sri

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah , only way id buy the hood is if i switch back to cold air.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> haha, with the vette emblems! Im going to do a custom front lip for my rs bumper, hopefully everything works out!


My Uncle's friend owns a paint & body shop. I'm thinking of showing him pics of the body kit to see if he can make anything similar. Or maybe go completely custom and do a mix of a couple different kits.

I'll keep you posted RS, and depending on what he's willing to do I'll PM you and maybe set something up for your front bumper .


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

That hood is awesome, and being carbon fiber is a big bonus.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Just found this hood in a search.
SEIBON Carbon Fiber SS-style hood Chevrolet Cruze 2011-2012
Price isn't horrible for a carbon fiber hood.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Not bad, personally I like the the hood that boats posted a lot better , the vents look much cleaner and flows with the car


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Well, lets get a list of who wants it together and see what Steve can do!
1. Boats
2. Smurf
3. H3LLON3ARTH
4. CHEVYCRUZE RS
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Would we do the hood first or the splitter/diffuser?

Or whatever one hits the full list first?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Well, this is to see who's interested in these parts. I'm hoping for all three, but Steve's source discontinued the diffuser and that's the priority part for me. The hood would be second on my list, then the splitter. (mostly cuz the roads suck in VB) Since they got rid of the diffuser, I'm in for the hood first. Feel free to update the list as you see fit, just post the new one on a more recent reply.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Body kit on the front page was way too busy. Didn't match the rest of the car much. That, and it didn't fit well either. Anyone else see the gap?

http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...sign-keep-fighting-style-FRP-ABS-body-kit.jpg


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I am down for the diffuser...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I am down for the diffuser...


So far, there is no diffuser. Steve @ ISM is working on that though.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm down for whatever we can get our hands on first. My only question now is how much money do I need stashed away in order to make sure I can buy whatever we go after?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Me too and ism is the company I would like to see carry stuff like this also more performance as time come

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i soooooo agree with hellonearth! great company to deal with!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Very much so there friendly and responsive 

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Right now I'm trying to show that there is a decent market for him to carry these parts. Hopefully then we can get an ACTUAL group buy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I would Love them all...now the question would be... would my wife let me get them... and would I have the money when the time came...... but all those peices were nice **** i would love to have 2 Cruzes and have different looks and setups...


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Boats count me in on the hood as long as 1) it's below $900 2) doesn't require hood pins and 3) no other modification or prep work needed, direct bolt on using factory parts.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It should be direct bolt on, and not more than maybe $700? I'll check with Steve, but I wanted to at least have this list going to show him we have a strong following for a group buy. Plus, once he actually POSTS a group buy, more members will see it and it will probably add to the list.



boats4life said:


> Well, lets get a list of who wants it together and see what Steve can do!
> 1. Boats
> 2. Smurf
> 3. H3LLON3ARTH
> ...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Boats..............you are a CHAMPION! 




boats4life said:


> It should be direct bolt on, and not more than maybe $700? I'll check with Steve, but I wanted to at least have this list going to show him we have a strong following for a group buy. Plus, once he actually POSTS a group buy, more members will see it and it will probably add to the list.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Lol, I'm just trying to get the ball rolling. Keep in mind, trying to have this happen in a few months so that we can all save specifically for this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

More like tryen to get in good with ism do I hear sponsership haha

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> More like tryen to get in good with ism do I hear sponsership haha
> 
> Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


Haha, no. I'm all for helping the vendors make their money. I mean, I wouldn't say no, but....lmao!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Your comment sold it haha im in on it too just got to keep buying

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------

